# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Wieviel Grantapfel?

## annegret

Hllo liebe Mitstreiter!

Kann mir einer sagen, wieviel Granatapfel angebracht ist?
Ich verwende für meinen Mann momentan "Delima Kapseln" von Pekana.
Wurde mir empfohlen. Es steht zwar 2 x 1 in der Gebrauchsanweisung
ich gebe aber 3. Dann zerkleiner ich jeden Tag noch einen ganzen
Granatapfel im Mixer (natürlich ohne Schal) und dies dann ins Joghurt
oder Magerquark. Ist das ausreichend? Ich habe leider nicht mehr die
Beschreibung von Delima, aber in Googel ersichtlich. Wieviel Phytoöstogene sind denn richtig? Kann mir da jemand helfen???
Wäre super nett!

Danke
Anne

----------


## christinew

Hallo, Anne, zu den Delima Kapseln kann ich Dir gar nichts sagen, aber hier im Forum wird zu dem Granatapfelelixier geraten, kann man im Internet bei Dr. Jacobs bestellen, ist allerdings nicht ganz billig. Davon nimmt mein Mann täglich etwa 2 Schnapsgläser, allerdings würde ich Dir empfehlen (wenn möglich) sämtliche Kuhmilchprodukte in der Ernährung zu streichen. Also, kein Joghurt, kein Quark, keine Milch, Butter oder Käse, stattdessen Ziegen- und Schafskäse und Sojamilch. Du kannst Dich auch hier im Forum über IGF 1 informieren, damit Du verstehst warum.
Gruß Christine

----------


## annegret

Hallo liebe Christina!

Danke für die Info.

Ich bin noch ziemlich neu hier und ein bisschen unsicher in der handhabung.
Was ist bitte IGF 1?

Danke
Anne

----------


## christinew

Hallo, Anne, wenn Du oben in der blauen Leiste auf den Begriff: Suchen klickst und dann IGF 1 eingibst, bekommst Du alles was in diesem Forum jemals zu dem Thema gesagt wurde.
Aber vereinfacht gesagt, IGF 1 ist ein "Enzym" ( ich weiß nicht, wie ich es anders beschreiben soll) das in allen Kuhmilchprodukten enthalten und bei Tumorpatienten wachstumsfördernd ist und deshalb vermieden werden soll, bei gesunden Menschen ist es ok.
Gruß Christine

----------


## christinew

Hallo, Anne, versuche doch bitte mal über das Kontrollzentrum das Profil Deines Mannes bzw. die Krankengeschichte Deines Mannes einzugeben. Du kannst z.B. wenn Du auf meinen Namen klickst, dann auf Profil ansehen, unsere Story nachlesen. Das hilft den anderen, Dir noch besser Tips zu geben.
Gruß Christine

----------


## annegret

Liebe Christine!

Danke für die prompte Antwort. Ja das liest sich ja ganz schön kompliziert
mit Ihrem Mann. Aber ich freue mich für Euch, dass es Ihrem Mann wieder gut geht und Ihr alles überwunden habt. Wie mir scheint habt
Ihr genau die richtige Einstellung zu den Dingen. Ich muss mir erst einmal
alles zusammensuchen von meinem Mann. Jedenfalls so viel sei gesagt.
Er hatte auch einen agressiven Krebs, Kapseldruchbruch infliltrierte Samenblasen und eine Mikrometastase (wurde nach O.P. festgestellt in einem Lymphknoten) Also alles in allem nicht so gut. Er erholte sich sehr schnell und ist sehr gut drauf (67 Jahre) Das war vor
4 Jahren. Leider war sein PSA nie gleich 00. Dann hat er nach 2 jahren
eine sehr "teure" Therapie bei Prof Maar in Düsseldorf gemacht und danach
war alles o.k. Nur leider schwankt sein PSA nach wie vor. mehrer MRT konnten
nichts hervorbringen. Momentan auf 0,4. Sein Urologe ist nicht gerade der
Einfallreichste. Er machte dann mit NEM viel herum unter anderem von Tisso nach Dr. kremer und Prostasol. Nach der Umstellung der Kapsel auf
Tablette, war die Wirkung dahin. Irgendetwas wurde verändert, Jedenfalls
hörten wir das auch im Bekanntenkreis. Nun will er nochmal einen Versuch
mit Prostaprotect starten. (Anlehnung an SPECs)Dann denke ich wird er
wohl einen PET machen und es mit Hormonen versuchen. Er bespricht das
jetzt noch einmal mit seinem Urologen und wenn dieser nichts weiss, dann
müssen wir uns doch nocheinmal nach einer zweiten meinung umsehen.
Evtl. Bad Aibling Dr. Dauwes. 

Ja nun muss er halt jedes viertel Jahr zum PSA Messung und es ist schon
immer eine Aufregung. Mit dem alten Prostasol waren die Werte immer
00!! Es ist alles natürlich sehr mühsam, aber wenn ich Ihre Geschichte
lese, dann lohnt es sich zu kämpfen, auch wenn man manchmal ganz
schön unten ist. Jedenfalls werden wir alles tun, was uns möglich ist.

Danke jedenfalls für Ihre Bemühungen und die netten Tips!

Alles Liebe
Anne

----------


## weinreich

hallo annegret

zum granatapfel

das man den apfel im mixer zukleinert,ist nicht falsch....aber bitte mit der gereinigten schale.  denn...in der schale ist die ellagsäure. diese hat die bioaktivität,etc...wurde verkannt.  siehe das forum und ..promann-hamburg.de

gruss aus hamburg

manni

----------


## Harro

*Alter oder junger Besserwisser

*Hallo, manni, oder wer immer Du bist. Du nervst!!!! Begreifst Du das nicht endlich???. Bitte, such Dir ein anderes Betätigungsfeld für Deine nichtssagenden und eher seriöse Forumsbenutzer verwirrenden Wichtigtuereien.

*"Zuviel Demut ist Hochmut"    * (deutsches Sprichwort)

ohne Gruß Hutschi

----------


## tomaso

Sorry, aber ich muß mal diesen alten Thread benutzen.
Bei Norma gibt es aktuell Bio-Granatapfel-Muttersaft 100%
Es sind 330ml in der Flasche.
Wieviel trinkt man da so am Tag? 
Auf der Verpackung steht: "Verzehrempfehlung: Genießen Sie 60ml am Tag".

----------


## Hartmut S

> Wieviel trinkt man da so am Tag?


Am besten gar nichts.
Falls du keinen Krebs hast, kann es durchaus vorbeugend sein.
Hast du Krebs, verfälscht es höchstens die PSA Werte.

Da können sicherlich viele aktive User darüber etwas schreiben.
Die Betroffenen, die es nicht getrunken haben, findest du hier nicht mehr.
Die haben es wohl auch ohne geschafft?!

Falls du es doch noch trinken möchtest, trink so viel du willst.
Schaden kann es ja nichts, weil es immer für "gut" empfohlen wird *gg*

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Nachtrag:

Ich habe noch einmal nachgeschaut.
20 ml werden empfohlen.
Ich hatte gedacht, schlimmer als Alkohol kann es ja nicht sein.
Ein Irrtum.
http://www.netzwerk-frauengesundheit...anatapfelsaft/

Mir hat es damals nicht geholfen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------

